# VLC Media Player unable to play AMR files?



## aryayush (May 30, 2006)

Hello!
I have always had the impression that VLC Media Player can play ANY media file in the world...till now. It turns out I was a bit mistaken. It cannot play AMR files, the format used by most mobile phones to record sound. RealPlayer can play it but VLC can't. Is there any plug-in/codec/workaround to make VLC play AMR files?


----------



## shovik (May 31, 2006)

*Re: VLC Media Plyer unable to play AMR files?*

AMR files can be played in apple's quick time player. try it...


----------



## alienspiesu (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: VLC Media Plyer unable to play AMR files?*

oye try the new VLC player..


----------



## laik_goldy2006 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: VLC Media Plyer unable to play AMR files?*

pls send vlc player (download link)


----------



## outlaw (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: VLC Media Plyer unable to play AMR files?*

damn ; u are right i cant play amr !!!! vlc can play cd images but cant play amr unbelievable!!!!!!


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: VLC Media Plyer unable to play AMR files?*



			
				outlaw said:
			
		

> damn ; u are right i cant play amr !!!! vlc can play cd images but cant play amr unbelievable!!!!!!


I've been using vlc for such a long time but hadn't noticed this. I've installed Nokia PC software suite & it had been handling amr files.


----------



## outlaw (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: VLC Media Plyer unable to play AMR files?*

me too... 

my fav player is windows media player cuz of da ease of use ,look and feel;

i resort to VLC whenever WMP cant play files


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: VLC Media Plyer unable to play AMR files?*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Hello!
> I have always had the impression that VLC Media Player can play ANY media file in the world...till now. It turns out I was a bit mistaken. It cannot play AMR files, the format used by most mobile phones to record sound. RealPlayer can play it but VLC can't. Is there any plug-in/codec/workaround to make VLC play AMR files?


Hehe, it doesnt play RM either.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: VLC Media Plyer unable to play AMR files?*



			
				laik_goldy2006 said:
			
		

> pls send vlc player (download link)



Chose ur version...

*www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: VLC Media Plyer unable to play AMR files?*



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Hehe, it doesnt play RM either.


RM is a commercial protocol designed my Real Networks. So only they can build a decoder for that protocol. No one else can build that.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: VLC Media Plyer unable to play AMR files?*

take a look at here...

*www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html

details about whats supported and what is not (known to them)


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: VLC Media Plyer unable to play AMR files?*

You can see that it doesn't support real format


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: VLC Media Plyer unable to play AMR files?*

AMR files are played if Nokia Media Player is installed but no sound will be there. The video will be displayed.


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: VLC Media Plyer unable to play AMR files?*



			
				it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> AMR files are played if Nokia Media Player is installed but no sound will be there. The video will be displayed.


It's because AMR is an audio format


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: VLC Media Plyer unable to play AMR files?*



			
				webgenius said:
			
		

> RM is a commercial protocol designed my Real Networks. So only they can build a decoder for that protocol. No one else can build that.


So isnt Quicktime MOVs the same too? They play if they are.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: VLC Media Plyer unable to play AMR files?*

Whack .. I wrote about 3gp .. Sillly me .. :grr:


----------



## mehulved (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: VLC Media Plyer unable to play AMR files?*

Yeah 3gp files audio isn't played cos 3gp uses amr for audio most of the time, or maybe always, AFAIK cos that's what I came across while using ffmpeg to convert videos to 3gp.


----------



## webgenius (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: VLC Media Plyer unable to play AMR files?*



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> So isnt Quicktime MOVs the same too? They play if they are.


What you are saying is correct. My guess is that real protocol is patented. So noone can use it. Not so sure about quicktime *.mov format.


----------

